# Feldenkrais Method



## johnnykf88 (Apr 29, 2007)

hi, anyone has learned about this - Feldenkrais Method

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feldenkrais_method

Though it's not directly for SAD, but does it help? I recently found a course teaching this method to improve the performance, e.g. speech, in front of public. Just wonder if it helps


----------

